# Round Two: The Empress: Studer and Marton



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

I have two big treats for you. Both great. Both different. Someone suggested Studer for this and she is fantastic in my opinion!!!There is an unusually long introduction before Cheryl sings. 
This is the best singing Marton has ever done. Her big, glorious voice often goes flat at the top but not here. Other than Callas and Sutherland she sings the most absolutely mind blowing D6 I have ever heard with all her incredible reserves of power. There will be a third round.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Marton's big, cutting voice may be more natural for this music, but I find Studer's more attractive; her tone feels warmer and more sympathetic, and I'm never distracted by her vibrato. 

I'm finding it impossible to talk about musicianship or interpretation in this match. Everyone makes the necessary big noise. I think maybe this scene out-Elektras Elektra.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Woodduck said:


> Marton's big, cutting voice may be more natural for this music, but I find Studer's more attractive; her tone feels warmer and more sympathetic, and I'm never distracted by her vibrato.
> 
> I'm finding it impossible to talk about musicianship or interpretation in this match. Everyone makes the necessary big noise. I think maybe this scene out-Elektras Elektra.


You remember you got weary about the Elektra contest. This one is shorter. Only one more contest and you WILL like the voices 
of the next contestants.It is harder to give nuance over a huge orchestra. I like Studer's character better but Marton I find amazingly thrilling . Her voice was bigger in size than Nilsson's so it must have been jaw dropping to hear in a theater, especially with it all on key like she is here.
I have two more Strauss offerings but they are shorter and very beautiful and down the pike a bit. A Four Last Song and Zweite Brautnacht.
I am much more of a teenager than you at times and can really dig big and loud LOL
Because this is intense, I am debating interrupting this contest to do a short, single round very reflective contest to give a break.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

I thought sure my vote would go to Studer watching her agony but after hearing the visceral depth of pain from Marton and her cleaner high note, I had to make a final choice -- difficult as it was -- for Marton.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

I’m not a fan of Marton’s hard-driven vocalism here, though it can be thrilling in the theater when she throws out those big notes. This piece can be hard on the ears and, somehow, Studer’s voice offered more ease to my hearing.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

MAS said:


> I'm not a fan of Marton's hard-driven vocalism here, though it can be thrilling in the theater when she throws out those big notes. This piece can be hard on the ears and, somehow, Studer's voice offered more ease to my hearing.


The next two are more lyrical.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

Studer was my suggestion and she is helped by Solti's dramatic conducting (his focus on the small details at the expense of an organic whole suits the jagged lines of Elektra and FROSCH well). Studer is superb and she completely knocks the round one sopranos out of the contest IMO. Her delivery of the text shows an attention to the meaning of the words and her voice is full of desperation. We get Strauss' music competently sung and Hoffmannsthal's words expressed.

Marton is similarly spectacular, neither of the two are slouches. However, Marton is somewhat overblown and it's no surprise that she is Barak's wife in the Solti performance, a role that is more suited to her dramatic soprano.

Studer wins this one.

N.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

The Conte said:


> Studer was my suggestion and she is helped by Solti's dramatic conducting (his focus on the small details at the expense of an organic whole suits the jagged lines of Elektra and FROSCH well). Studer is superb and she completely knocks the round one sopranos out of the contest IMO. Her delivery of the text shows an attention to the meaning of the words and her voice is full of desperation. We get Strauss' music competently sung and Hoffmannsthal's words expressed.
> 
> Marton is similarly spectacular, neither of the two are slouches. However, Marton is somewhat overblown and it's no surprise that she is Barak's wife in the Solti performance, a role that is more suited to her dramatic soprano.
> 
> ...


Thanks for suggesting her. She was really wonderful here.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Because this is very intense music I am going to provide an intermission feature of a single contest of very mellow beautiful music and then come back for the last round.


----------



## ALT (Mar 1, 2021)

Great to see this. Indeed my prize goes to Studer (although the vote is tied at the moment). We need the U.S. Supreme Court to intervene! :lol:


----------



## ScottK (Dec 23, 2021)

This was, after two listens, by far the most perplexing challenge that I have voted in so far! And a major question is one which I see come up in other posts frequently...the difference in impact when you listen and watch vs just listen.

I listened to, and watched, Studer because she was first and was close to blown away! Strong, feminine and anguished I thought it was fantastic. Marton, of course, has that powerful voice and it sounds very good here but I found the strengths to be one dimensional compared to Studer.

Then I listened to each one again while driving to pick up Chinese. This time, just listening, Studer's sound did not always seem to fill the bill...sometimes yes and sometimes no. And Marton's performance seemed to be almost the perfect instrument to ride above the strong symphonic Strauss orchestra.

Both seemed valid and at their best, both were very impressive. This close, I'm going to go with the type of artist and approach to art that I value the most...the approach that tries to balance as many of the requirements as possible and for me that is Studer.


----------



## ScottK (Dec 23, 2021)

*"Her voice was bigger in size than Nilsson's" *

Don't think I've ever heard that one before!!! Seattleoperafan, you passionate soprano lover you..... .......really???


----------

